# Hello my pretties!



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello my pretties: I just flew over from HalloweenForum.com to join in on all the frightful fun! I'm from PA and when it comes to Halloween, I am the freak of the town! My family and I have been throwing Halloween Parties and doing "haunts" since the kids were in kiddeygarden. Now, they are freshman in highschool so I'm flying about looking for new ways to terrorize the little darlings...lol. 
Thanks for another great forum for my favorite day of the year!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome WickedWitch. Hope you had a pleasant flight. Park your broomstick and stay a while.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome WickedWitch - my 7 year old is going to be you for halloween...
welcome aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Totally cool, welcome aboard, hope you stay a long time!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome WickedWitch!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome WW. Nice ruby slippers ya got there!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy WW,
Next time I have extra Munchkin for lunch, I'll call.
muhahahaha


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi WW. Welcome to the other HF.com.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

ww.welcome.totheforum


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, WickedWitch!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome WickedWitch - this is the place to use your magic and post.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

welcome Wickedwitch...Nice to meet you


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the board and all the festivities WickedWitch!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side WickedWitch!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Just what HauntForum needed...a WickedWitch!  Hello and Welcome!!*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum! Enjoy your stay. :jol:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome WickedWitch! Glad you joined us on the darker side of the street. :devil:


----------

